# Display Opinion



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm looking at 2 Tvs. The Sony KDL-46XBR10 and the LG 47LH90 http://www.lge.com/us/tv-audio-video/televisions/LG-lcd-tv-47LH90.jsp. I can get the LG for $1700, and the Sony for $2900. Is it worth the price difference? Keep in mind, this will mainly be used with the Directv HD DVR and video games.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The Sony will definitely be a higher quality TV, but NOT $1200 higher. I would pay an extra $300-400 for an equivalent Sony, but $1200 is way too much.

Having said that, knowing how Sony's pricing structure works, the price of the XBR10 is likely to drop by $500 or more over the next month. Prices are always high through Christmas and January, and then start dropping.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

I have the 55LH90 and it is a great TV. The LG also uses a full-panel LED backlight which will produce better black levels than a conventional CCFL backlit display. The LG also gets consistently high marks for its price-to-performance ratio.

LG LH90 Series Review

Sony XBR10 Series Reviews are not available on cnet right now.


----------

